
Ask HN: How should i decide which JavaScript module to go with for my Product? - dprophecyguy
Hey we are trying to create an enterprise grade product and the Stack we are going on with is : Node (Express) for backend, Angular JS for front end and MySql as database. 
Now the thing thats eating us away is which modules from npm libraries to choose, whether they would be availible for long run or not. 
For example, we have decided to work on SequelizeJS as ORM for MySql database. 
Now while creating authentication service for Facebook, Google we again face this problem for which module to go. We have some choices like Passport.js but we are unable to decide and find a metric based on which we can take a decision. If you guys have any experience then please consider helping us.
======
osvald
One useful metric is simply the number of downloads it has on npm, and
passport has a lot of downloads there:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/passport](https://www.npmjs.com/package/passport)

------
n17r4m
Passport.js (mostly by word of mouth, I only used it breifly) seems like a
robust sign in solution.

